# Any Arab cubers around here, or Egyptian to be specific?



## akerajoe (Jun 24, 2014)

AFAIK most arabs don't know anything about cubing, it would be fun if i could find someone who speaks my language, so are there any arab cubers here or am i all alone?


----------



## CKCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't speak arabic and live is U.S but do cube and am arab


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm arab, but Syrian specifically, and live in America. I'm not great with Arabic, though. 

Sammy Tawakkol speaks Arabic, but, again, he's Syrian, so his dialect is different.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 7, 2015)

I speak Arabic, I am Arab, but I am from Syria (FSA, not regime).


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 7, 2015)

I know that an Egyptian cuber based in Germany set the first African record for FMC a few years ago, so there is at least one Egyptian cuber. I don't know of any others though.


----------



## masasayoyo (Jul 2, 2019)

You probably had your answer last June at the first competition in Egypt (smart Cubers Egypt 2019 Hurghada). I am sure there is nearly 100 Egyptian cuber total but only 60 were able to go in the first competition. As for the second I am sure more will be able to attend as it is in Cairo. Hope to meet you there akerajoe


----------



## Thenoobercuber (Aug 1, 2019)

Hello, I'm Egyptian, but i love in Kuwait.


----------

